# Brighter Corals



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I am finnally able to begin building my reef (one of my moms clients gave me free mushrooms and pulsing zenias). Is there anythin' I can buy that is gonna help my corals sustain their health and color?


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea coral reef supplements, you need them for their health. A reef tank need calcium and other supplements. I have a Calcium supplement that i have to add once per day, and I also have a supplement that has a variety of supplements in it, I have to add it once per week . I got both of mine from petsmart. You may also want a PH buffer. Hope it helps


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

First off give us the details of your tank, size, age, filtration, flow, skimmer, lighting and how often do you do WC's. You should NEVER dose anything you dont test for also are you useing RO/DI water.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea and also, sorry I forgot to mention, which I shouldn't have but you should always have a test kit and test before you add something, b/c to much of something is a bad thing. Yea but you will want a protein skimmer and what they do is they skim out fish crap its a totally diff. thing than a surface skimmer they just clean off the surface , yea what kinda lighting do you have, b/c light and flow are pretty much the most important thing for corals and anemones


----------



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 46 gallon corner tank, which is about 3 months old. Until I can afford another cannister filter, I am using a marineland pinguin 200 bio wheel filter and a coralife supper skimmer 65. For water current I am using a Hydor Koralia powerhead with a flow rate of 400 gph. My lighting consists of a 65 watt PC bulb and an 18 watt florescent bulb. I do water changes once per week. The last time my water was tested, the only ph was just a little low, but everything else was good.


----------



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

i also cannot afford to buy an RO/DI filter, so for now I'm just using water regular water with a chlorine filter, and i am also using water conditioner


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Xenia growth usually depends on iodine supplementation.


----------

